# Difference between inline diffuser, reactor and atomizer



## Fran (24 Nov 2012)

Hi all, can someone please explain the difference between a diffuser, reactor and atomizer. I am using an inline diffuser but find I get a lot of fine bubbles in the tank which I find distracts from the overall view. Are the other two types available in inline versions and will I see bubbles in the tank?


----------



## foxfish (24 Nov 2012)

I dont know what inline device you are using?
There are the inline atomisers like the UP that have a very fine ceramic insert that will reduce the bubbles to a very fine mist, they require a lot of pressure to work effectively.
A reactor is a much larger device that enables the C02 to dissolve in the chamber so there are no bubble of gas in the tank.


----------



## Fran (24 Nov 2012)

I'm using an UP inline diffuser.


----------



## John S (24 Nov 2012)

Assuming you have this on thy efilter outlet you could put it on the inlet. This will allow the CO2 to disslove better and reduce the bubbles.


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2012)

Mist is something of a blessing, which is why it's so desirable, more co2 is available to the plants with mist. If you find it too distracting then having it on the inlet side of the filter can solve this but it can lead to the co2 collecting in the filter and creating an airlock, some manufacturers consider it a voiding of warranty too as it wears out o rings and seals more quickly. The other thing would be to swap back to a intank diffuser which will produce a much mist with larger bubbles and in a smaller amount, you will end up using more co2. Or you could use a true reactor, the type with a chamber but these are expensive and will strangle off the flow. 

Ultimately, mist is good but if you really want to get rid, then it's which trade off you're most comfortable with.


----------



## foxfish (24 Nov 2012)

Here is one of my DIY reactors..


----------



## Antoni (24 Nov 2012)

It just happened to come across this new designed atomiser on Ebay: It looks it will be better than the Up aqua ones, as the impeller is supposed to break down all the bubbles. Advantage would be that you can actually take it apart and clean it, which you can not do with the other atomisers on the market, though this might be prone to leakages...


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2012)

That looks like a pretty cool diffuser, although I imagine the flow would be reduced more than the conventional up inlines with the addition of the impeller.


----------



## Antoni (24 Nov 2012)

Not really, as the impeller is creating dragging force on its front and faster flow at the oposite side - imagine a domestic fan. So on theory it should not decrease the flow.


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2012)

Yes but it requires the force of the flow of water to hit the impeller to create movement from it so that's going to create a little restriction, not much but still a little as its an object in the way of flow. That's what I'd have thought anyway but could be wrong.


----------



## Antoni (24 Nov 2012)

That would be neglectable, as the acceleration will be greater. This is how the jet turbine works. The design also helps for creating venturi effect, which increases the flow at the outlet of the reactor. 

Sorry for highjacking the topic.


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2012)

I can't actually imagine it making all that much difference to the atomiser performance but you'd need to put them side by side to test. 

I clean my atomisers by soaking them in bleach once a month for about 10minutes then rinsing. I keep the bleach in the tubing and not in the co2 side by putting a small rubber bung into the bottom and then pouring the bleach in, works a charm especially if you run a bottle cleaner through before and after to remove any larger layers of claggy crap.


----------



## Fran (29 Nov 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I think I will put up with the mist as I don't want to upset my plant growth rates by messing with things. At least with the mist I can see how the co2 is getting around the tank and with the spray bars on the rear wall I get good circulation so I won't be using an internal diffuser. The difusser on ebay looks interesting tough and I might get myself one soon. Thanks again.


----------

